# Ultimate Telecaster Template Collection?



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I wanted to ask you folks for your opinion on something: I just added a two new Telecaster template sets to my offerings for a total of four Tele variations. My questions is, would you be interested in an <reverb>*Ultimate Tele Template Collection!*</reverb>? The idea would be to bundle the 4 sets together and remove the duplicate bits (you don't need 4 neck templates etc).

Just for reference, the four sets are:
Standard Tele
'72 thinline
'69 thinline
Tele Deluxe

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Bump. Anyone? Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

It might end up being too expensive for the average home builder.
Maybe bundle them in tele/tele deluxe and thinline package. 
Or sell the basic tele package with optional upgrades?

It's a good idea but I cannot see myself needing those 4 templates together...and I'm kind of a tele guy.

Try the tdpri (I'm not sure of the commercial rules there but you're liable to get some business from the members there)

Nathan


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

nnieman said:


> It might end up being too expensive for the average home builder.
> Maybe bundle them in tele/tele deluxe and thinline package.
> Or sell the basic tele package with optional upgrades?
> 
> ...


Yup, until Ron Kirn thinks you're putting a dent in his template sales, then he'll call his buddy Scott in Fender's legal department and they'll send you a nice lawyers letter saying only Ron can sell templates... go ahead, ask me how I know this.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

actually it shouldn't be too bad. You could have the one body template, one interior cut-out plate for the thinlines, one neck, two for pickup cavities
and then the 4(?) pickguards. Am I close? I'd be interested long as the price wasn't $100 X 4. 

I already have a basic tele set, but Mike's templates are the ultimate.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> actually it shouldn't be too bad. You could have the one body template, one interior cut-out plate for the thinlines, one neck, two for pickup cavities
> and then the 4(?) pickguards. Am I close? I'd be interested long as the price wasn't $100 X 4.
> 
> I already have a basic tele set, but Mike's templates are the ultimate.


Yes! You got it. The chamber pattern is the same for both thinlines, the body outline is the same for all, there are 2 different necks (but I could include a snakehead), etc. In other words I can reduce the number of parts and offer a discount over the cost of buying the 4 individual sets. 

I do sell most parts separately, but I hesitate to sell the pickguards separately because people will assume that (for example) my 72 thinline pickguard will fit their existing guitar, which I can't guarantee.


----------

